# Kitten swollen lip and scab (pic)



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello all, 

My 5 month old kitten has a scab on his lip/chin which has appeared, and I'm wondering if anyone would be able to help me with what it might be? His lip is also a little bit swollen at the front.

I had a look online before and it sounds like it could be feline acne? However, they both have metal food and water bowls, and plastic seems to be a big cause. 

If anyone could have a quick look at the picture it would be most appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

Could it be an injury from them playing a little too rough? My one cat had a scab under his chin and it was from his sister's claws.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

sorry, i couldn't totally tell from the picture where the scab was and the details, but since i'm going through a bout of ringworm in my house right now (ack!), I just wanted to throw that out as a possibility, too. don't know if you think it might be worth putting a little ringworm cream on it in the meantime if you're going to just watch it for a while?

1 of ours at home seems to have a little ringworm on her bottom lip and even under her nose - oh, not to mention on her cheek and above her eyes...ringworm is NOT fun at all!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm guessing its probably from playing. Especially since she's a kitten. I think all of mine have at LEAST one scab on them somewhere. 

It doesn't look bad but if you notice an increase in swelling or the scab area gets really red and hot then take her to the vet. That's worse case tho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

if it's the patch on the right side closer to her neck (left in picture) it looks like ringworm to me.

i don't know if you can buy ringworm meds otc (well you'd probably want a diagnosis from a vet anyway) but it's a fungus and you can catch it yourself if that's what it is so i'd want to rule that out with a vet visit.


----------



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

rayrhonda said:


> Could it be an injury from them playing a little too rough? My one cat had a scab under his chin and it was from his sister's claws.


Hello, thanks for the reply!  Yeah I did think it could be that, but he's a bit prone to dry skin etc. I did take him to the vets in the end! Thanks!


----------



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

maggie23 said:


> sorry, i couldn't totally tell from the picture where the scab was and the details, but since i'm going through a bout of ringworm in my house right now (ack!), I just wanted to throw that out as a possibility, too. don't know if you think it might be worth putting a little ringworm cream on it in the meantime if you're going to just watch it for a while?
> 
> 1 of ours at home seems to have a little ringworm on her bottom lip and even under her nose - oh, not to mention on her cheek and above her eyes...ringworm is NOT fun at all!


Hello! 

Sorry, it's on the right hand side of his lip! The swelling was at the front below his bottom teeth. Oh gosh, that sounds horrible! I'll keep a look out, thank you!


----------



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

mumof7kitties said:


> I'm guessing its probably from playing. Especially since she's a kitten. I think all of mine have at LEAST one scab on them somewhere.
> 
> It doesn't look bad but if you notice an increase in swelling or the scab area gets really red and hot then take her to the vet. That's worse case tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> if it's the patch on the right side closer to her neck (left in picture) it looks like ringworm to me.
> 
> i don't know if you can buy ringworm meds otc (well you'd probably want a diagnosis from a vet anyway) but it's a fungus and you can catch it yourself if that's what it is so i'd want to rule that out with a vet visit.


Hello! I did end up taking him to the vets in the end, and he got a jab and some anti biotic tabs! The vet thought it could be feline acne and said it should clear up! 

I'll keep an eye out though, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Could be a food allergy, too. Some foods left uncleaned could cause a reaction. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like it could be ringworm was my first impression. If it doesn't clear up fairly quickly then take your kitten to a vet and get it confirmed. keep an eye out for any other spots. They tend to appear in warm moist areas but I did have a foster kitten once that lost most of its fur on its tail. We named her poodle! It looked so funny with just a puff of fur on the end of the tail!

Ringworm is easily dealt with. Not to worry. You just should let it spread too far then you have a challenge.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The vet thought it could be feline acne? That's generally not cause for a "jab and antibiotics". I'm curious what all the vet said about it. Obviously not ringworm but then it doesn't resemble ringworm to me at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

